# '04 Outback 28 RSS MSRP?



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey all, the unit is on the lot, it's the right color & we want to pull the trigger 5/4. I'm hoping to arm myself with the MSRP & make the deal accordingly. If you don't know & you probably don't since you have yours already, the Outbacks are flying off the lots @ premium dollarout here in CA. Lowest quote so far is just under $22000 from a dealer who uses the Saturn sales model. (the no haggle method)

Anyway, if any of you owners out there have or know where to get MSRP asap I would appreciate it. I'm looking forward to joining the club as an official Outback owner.

dp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Outbackers!

We bought our 04 28 RSS for around 3500 less than your quote in February. I have heard there was a price increase in most of the RV industry, but your quote seems higher than I would expect. You can expect to pay more than those in the mid-west since shipping costs need to be factored in at about $1/mile. Lakeshore RV usually has the best prices, their current price for a 28 RSS is $17,999 you can see their webpage here. That might help you in pricing. It helped me a bit, but at the time the sale price was around $16,500, but that was with me driving back and hauling it home... time and gas is a factor too.

When we bought I had prices from 5 dealers within a 3 hour range, our dealer beat the others by over $1,000. If you are willing to drive some you may want to do the same thing. I just plugged in various zip codes of major areas in the cities near me in the Keystone-Outback website and then called the dealers for quotes. I made it clear I was a serious shopper and willing to drive for the right service and price.

Unfortunately to some degree the popularity of the Outbacks and the limited supply drives up the prices some. Not that I don't love the Outback but you may want to look at similar floorplans for Gulfstream Streamlite and the KZ Frontier. Each of those manufacturers has a 28' very similar to the 28RSS, Aero doesn't yet have a 28' but they do have a 26' and the Starcraft Aruba/Homestead may have one, but I can't recall for sure.

One thing to keep in mind as a former CA resident, everything costs more in CA it seems, so even my west coast price may not be a good comparison. Might be a good idea to look outside of CA to NV or AZ dealers too. Good luck negotiating a good price. If you want to call our dealer here in Eastern WA call Lorre Jobs at Russ Dean Family RV, 800-331-1821. Who knows a drive could save you $3500!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I bought my 03 28bhs from happy daze rv in sacramento for 17,000

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am from Canada so the dollar amount is a bit off. Anyway when I 1st saw the 28RSS the dealer wanted $27,500 plus 15% tax plus $1000 for trailering equipment such as break controllers etc. (This was mid summer)

I saw the same dealer at our Nov. Trailer Show and got everything including tire covers for $23,000.

Thor


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

We bought ours at the RV Show in Feb. We paid $18,300 for the Outback 28RS-S and then had to add on hitch work of $800 (which was high), and taxes of about $1300 and tag / title, so when all was said and done drive away price was $21,000


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Last June, we paid 17.900 for our 04 28rss.


----------

